# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα!

## GreekBirdClub

:138:  *Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα!!!*  :140: 

Το *GreekBirdClub.com* εύχεται ολόψυχα σε όλους τους φίλους του Χρόνια πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα. Υγεία, αγάπη, ευτυχία, όνειρα, χαμόγελα, δημιουργικότητα, επιτυχίες… είναι μερικές μόνο από τις ευχές μας για τα φετινά Χριστούγεννα και τη νέα χρονιά που πλησιάζει. Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε εσάς και την οικογένειά σας. Ας είναι το ξεκίνημα της νέας χρονιάς αφετηρία μίας δημιουργικής εποχής. 

Στο πλαίσιο των Χριστουγέννων διαμορφώσαμε κατάλληλα το Forum ώστε να συνάδει με το πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων. Ανανεώσαμε το Banner μας και πλέον τα Χριστούγεννα έφτασαν και εδώ!


_
Σε όποιον χρήστη δεν εμφανίζεται, πατήστε ταυτόχρονα Ctrl + F5.

_
 :112: 



*Χρόνια πολλά!


* :110:  :33:  :39:  :24:  :116:

----------


## Oldjohn

*Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα Σε Όλους Παιδιά Εύχομαι Ότι Καλύτερο Για Σας Και Τους Φτερωτούς Σας Φίλους*

----------


## kaper

Χρονια πολλα και καλα Χριστούγεννα σε ολους υγεια υγεια και χαμόγελα...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Χρόνια πολλα, υγεία, ευτυχία σε ολους.....Πολυ όμορφο το banner μας παιδιά.
Πραγματικα μύρισε Χριστούγεννα.... :108:  :24:  :112:  :Rudolph:

----------


## SUNNY

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Χρονια πολλα παιδια να εχουμε ολοι την υγεια μας και οτι καλυτερο για τα πουλακια μας

----------


## wild15

Χρόνια πολλά!!!! Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!!!! Υγεία και χαρά σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!

----------


## stam64

χρόνια πολλά σε όλο τον κόσμο!

υγεία κ ευτυχία σε εσάς κ τις οικογένειες σας!!

----------


## Cristina

Καλές γιορτές ! Χρόνια πολλά , υγεία και χαρά σε σας και στους αγαπημένους σας!

----------


## fantomas

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά Χριστούγεννα σε ολους

----------


## jk21

Καλα Χριστουγεννα στις καρδιες ολων μας !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα σε όλους! Με γεμάτες καρδιές και χωρίς στεναχώριες εύχομαι να μας βρει ο νέος χρόνος! Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε όλοι εδώ, γερά και δυνατά για μία ακόμα επιτυχημένη χρονιά στην παρέα!!

----------


## anonymous

*Καλα Χριστουγεννα & με το καλο ο Καινουργιος Χρονος!*

----------


## xrisam

Χρόνια πολλά καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε όλοι μας, εύχομαι αυτες τις  άγιες μέρες υγεία και ευτυχισμένες στιγμές δίπλα σε αυτούς που αγαπάτε!!  Αγάπη, καλοσύνη και χαρά σε όλο τον κόσμο με περισσότερα  χαμόγελα!!

----------


## George.72

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία σε όλους !!!

----------


## antoninio

..Χρονια πολλα και υγεια σε ολο το κοσμο...

----------


## IscarioTis

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και στα παιδακια σας και στα αλλα παιδια σας επισης

----------


## MacGyver

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους και με υγεία, χαρά, ελπίδα και χαμόγελα η νέα χρονιά.

Δημήτρη jk21 μήπως εκτρέφεις και βατραχάκια? :Jumping0011:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλές γιορτές σε όλη την παρέα , στις οικογενειές τους ....

----------


## VasilisM

Καλά Χριστούγεννα με ευτυχία σε όλο τον κόσμο

----------


## ninos

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα. Υγεία σωματικά και ψυχικά σε όλο το κόσμο και φυσικά και στα πουλάκια μας

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές παιδιά! Καλά Χριστούγεννα και εύχομαι με τη σειρά μου ένα ποιηματάκι που βρήκα:

*2* περιστέρια να ΄ρθούνε να φέρουνε ευχές
*0* λοι σας να γιορτάσετε με γέλια και χαρές.
*1* όμορφο ξεκίνημα να έχει η χρονιά
*7* χιλιάδες όνειρα να βγούν αληθινά.

 :112:

----------


## dimitris_patra

Καλά Χριστούγεννα.......σε όλους και όλες εύχομαι υγεία και ευτυχία!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλά να περάσετε όλοι εύχομαι. Χρόνια πολλά!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Andromeda

Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους  :39: 
να περνατε καλα , υγεια και ευτυχια για ολους
και στα πουλακια μας. :3a:

----------


## jimk1

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σ ολο τον κόσμο,με υγεία

----------


## panagiotis k

Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλά χριστούγεννα, υγεία και τύχη στις οικογένειες σας !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Χρονια πολλα καλα χριστουγεννα παντα με υγεια σε ολους στις οικογενειες στα παιδια και στα πτηνα σας φυσικα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά χριστούγεννα! Υγεία, ευτυχία και αγάπη σε όλο τον κόσμο!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## binary

Χρονια Πολλα σε Ολους & Ολες! 

Υγεια, Ευτυχια, Χαμογελα και Παντα Ομορφες Στιγμες με τα Φτερωτα σας!

----------


## XRTSS

Χρονια πολλα και καλες γιορτες σε ολους/ες με υγεια και χαμογελα!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από εμένα! Με υγεία, δύναμη, ευτυχία και χαρά και ενθουσιασμό εύχομαι για όλους μας!

----------


## kkapag

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές παιδιά! Καλά Χριστούγεννα και εύχομαι με τη σειρά μου ένα ποιηματάκι που βρήκα:
> 
> *2* περιστέρια να ΄ρθούνε να φέρουνε ευχές
> *0* λοι σας να γιορτάσετε με γέλια και χαρές.
> *1* όμορφο ξεκίνημα να έχει η χρονιά
> *7* χιλιάδες όνειρα να βγούν αληθινά.


τι γλυκό, και όμορφο ποιηματάκι.....σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ.

----------

